# Website for Pandemic tracking



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Global Alert and Outbreak News:

If there is ever a pandemic you will find the signs of it here first.

Even if it is as yet undeclared as apandemic, the traffic of reports will show up here first too.
It's WHO maintained.
Maybe worth a sticky

http://www.who.int/csr/don/en/index.html

PS: No there will not be a consipracy censoring that website anytime soon. this is how doctors publicly communicate infectious world events with each other


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I am surpised this has not gotten more interest yet.
Everyone is always asking "what will be the signs for X?" . 
Well here it is,.. where you will get the signs for a pandemic _as it unfolds_ and before it is big and before it is all over the papers.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I just checked the site, thanks for the link.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks BlueZ, I have added it to my daily scan.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm just now seeing your post, thank you! I've added this to my favorites.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for site.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Here is the site I use. Another member on here gave us the link a year or two ago. Sorry I can't remember who to give credit to.

http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/index2.php


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Both the WHO and RSOE sites have some great info on what's going on globally, thanks. Interesting to see one of Cal's little quakes get reported almost instantly.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

mdprepper said:


> Here is the site I use. Another member on here gave us the link a year or two ago. Sorry I can't remember who to give credit to.
> 
> http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/index2.php


I think, perhaps it was me, but if not thanks for posting this site. http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/index2.php lists basically every SHTF danger except economic collapse, which it would list, but as a riot or technological disaster. They list pandemics danger, earthquakes, volcanoes, tsunamis, hurricanes, tornadoes, technological disasters, Nuclear disasters, etc. they even will post major traffic accidents.

Its my start site whenever I open my browser.


----------



## sillymoo (Oct 30, 2011)

Padre said:


> I think, perhaps it was me, but if not thanks for posting this site. http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/index2.php lists basically every SHTF danger except economic collapse, which it would list, but as a riot or technological disaster. They list pandemics danger, earthquakes, volcanoes, tsunamis, hurricanes, tornadoes, technological disasters, Nuclear disasters, etc. they even will post major traffic accidents.
> 
> Its my start site whenever I open my browser.


I have been looking all over for this. I had it bookmarked before and my computer crashed last week. I am trying to find all the site I had bookmarked before and it is such a chore. Thanks!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Great Stuff, Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'll have to check this out when I get home. The school wifi has the page blocked.


----------

